# Anyone have a Joe Kious Knife



## Gunner's Mate (Aug 13, 2013)

I was Lucky enough to get one of his black lipped pearl autos for my birthday from my wife before he passed away.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

nope and I don't know who he is -but hey cool you got a one of a kind.


----------

